# Jason Hook of Five Finger Death Punch Custom 7



## Ruins (Sep 5, 2009)

this looks god damn nice i really like it almost my design it in 7 
this missing piece of wood on the neck sure does esthetically looks wrong but if it works for him, well... why not.
what do you guys think of this?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't like it. The shape is cool,but they shaved down the neck. I think it's really dumb.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 5, 2009)

The missing piece of the neck would make it a no-go for me. I don't use much past frets 12-15 or so but having nothing beyond fret 7 or whatever would just be a huge PITA for me. And in general, I'd probably find myself accidentally playing up in that region and being like "wtf" until I realized what was up 

Overall it's a cool design, got some uniqueness to it, not my kinda thing but hey, if he digs it more power to him ya know. Looks like it plays nice enough.


----------



## Dickicker (Sep 5, 2009)

Gay!!!!!!!!


----------



## thesimo (Sep 5, 2009)

weird..


----------



## Apophis (Sep 5, 2009)

useless idea imo with that 6/7 neck


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 5, 2009)

He's missing the point of a 7 by trimming down that part of the neck but if he likes it then whatever, the guitars body shape is a total rip of the Ibanez Destroyer EVH hacked up in the early days of Van Halen though.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 5, 2009)

I think that it's a stupid idea. For riffing, OK, but solos and leads that are high up on the neck (that actually utilise the low B)?


----------



## liamh (Sep 5, 2009)

What a pussy


----------



## Dickicker (Sep 5, 2009)

Dude is not even that good to be worring about solos! lol Yeah I hope EVH sees that and sues his ass!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 5, 2009)

"I own the patent" - wow, who gives a shit, its the lamest idea I've seen in a long time. I'm sure the only people who will copy this are FFDP fan boys - wait, do FFDP even have fans? 

I bet we never see another guitar utilising this shit "innovation".


----------



## Randy (Sep 5, 2009)

While not a fan of the design, there's some really original elements to it. Even if the guy seems to be be a bit of a tool, I can appreciate trying to make something new or different, and some things (like the option for a recessed jack with either straight or angled cable) are kinda cool.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 5, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, from the moment I can't use the B in the upper registers, it's immediately a no-no. Whatever floats his boat, though!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah because hes totally the first person to come up with such an idea 

guitars pretty gay but does anyone know of the luthier he had build it? I'm in jersey so that would be pretty exciting to actually find out if theres a good luthier around here.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2009)

What ever is comfortable to him. Can't see how removing that part of the neck would make a difference anyway but its his guitar. Definately not my thing.


I don't see how he can patent it though, that feature is on banjos.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 5, 2009)

the guy is a sick player, but I don't see why he doesn't just play a normal 7


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't really like what he did with the neck, but if you have smaller hands that don't take as well to a 7 neck, I can understand that being a pretty desirable design. I've actually seen a neck like that before, but it was done the other way around (which makes no sense to me unless maybe you want to use it as a pedal and keep the other notes positioned differently).



That's a sexy green Tele otherwise, though.

I actually kind of like the idea with the routing around the output jack.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the guy is a sick player, but I don't see why he doesn't just play a normal 7



He does play a xiphos 7 too I posted a vid of it a while back.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 5, 2009)

liamh said:


> What a pussy


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 5, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I don't really like what he did with the neck, but if you have smaller hands that don't take as well to a 7 neck, I can understand that being a pretty desirable design. I've actually seen a neck like that before, but it was done the other way around (which makes no sense to me unless maybe you want to use it as a pedal and keep the other notes positioned differently).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good thing he's a "tone king" cause his playing is a joke... terrible, unimaginative phrasing.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 5, 2009)

To be honest, I like everything but the neck. I'm sure it works for him though


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually had that idea once but I did not have the good tools to make that taper...

Also I find pretty arrogant to say that he owns the patent cause anybody could make an 8 string neck into a 7 on the frets above the 12th and he cant say anything.. 

The idea is cool but its not really helpfull cause it cuts some range off the neck...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

BTW I remember Warmoth wasent it? Who did propose a pretty cool option on the fingerboards to actually have them get more width on the last frets on the treble side? That was very cool actually


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 5, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't see how he can patent it though, that feature is on banjos.



It's the other way around on banjos; they have a partial string but it starts in the middle of the neck instead of stopping in the middle of the neck.

Either way, the idea of patenting that is pretty stupid though. And most definitely lame.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 5, 2009)

That guitar idea is almost as bad as his music


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 5, 2009)

That's just.. fucking... horrendous. The whole guitar is appalling in both design and functionality. I mean.. what?!

Anyone seen that episode of The Simpsons where Homer is put in charge of designing his step-brother's car company's next model car? It's as if someone gave this guy the same job but with guitars, just a total hack up of all the random crap he likes, crudely smashed together onto a piece of wood with strings.

But hey, if he likes it, that's all that matters!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

I just found this guitar on google... 









> When I first laid eyes on this guitar I immediately thought of Banjos. Is that weird? Well yes and no, I mean looking at this guitar most people would probably think of ooh I don&#8217;t know say a Parker Fly rather than a Banjo? But consider this image of a Banjo, notice any similarities? No? You&#8217;re not looking hard enough then, go back and look at the neck, see I&#8217;m not as mad as you first thought! The thing is, where the neck design of a Banjo is for the purpose of accommodating an extra string (albeit for only part of the neck not the entire length which in itself seems very weird to me) the trademark VL Neck&#8482; is for an entirely different and not entirely convincing reason. I&#8217;ll leave the explanation to Vesica Guitars themselves:
> 
> Thanks to the VL Neck&#8482;, the guitarist is no longer constrained by only inward movement of the outer strings while soloing or playing lead. This freedom to move the strings in either direction is the logical evolution of guitar design and the ultimate way to expand the palette of the musical canvas in your hands.
> 
> Hmm&#8230; now I don&#8217;t know about you but I&#8217;m quite happy bending the high strings in an upward direction, always have, always will. Why then does Vesica seem to have invented, and might I add solved, a problem that to be honest didn&#8217;t need addressing? Well I suppose the gimmick may sell a few guitars and get the brand off the ground, or maybe it won&#8217;t considering the $2,299.00 price tag. Shame really because the guitar features high quality components, EMG Pickups, Hipshot Baby Grand bridge, Graph Tech Nut. In fact it cries Shred-machine with its Ebony fingerboard, Maple neck and Mahogany body&#8230; but you nor Vesica will ever be able to convince me that there is a need for an uncomfortable looking neck design like this. On a brighter note, it does qualify for my prestigious Crazy Guitar Designs category!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

And of course now I find this...

Vesica Guitars - The VL Neck?


----------



## st2012 (Sep 5, 2009)

Why would they do that to the neck??

*Cries*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> It's the other way around on banjos; they have a partial string but it starts in the middle of the neck instead of stopping in the middle of the neck.



Yeah I know just a similar concept of removing part of the neck. I don't see how he could patant something thats already been done, if not slightly differently.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I just found this guitar on google...



Why the hell does it come out so far, though? How far are they expecting people to be bending the strings? That part of the neck seriously looks like it might be able to accommodate 9 strings - at least 8 and some change.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Why the hell does it come out so far, though? how far are they expecting people to be bending the strings? That part of the neck seriously looks like it might be able to accommodate 9 strings - at least 8 and some change.



Thats exactly what I was thinking about, its a little weird


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

maybe to bend a .00059 guage


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 5, 2009)

That Vesica neck is


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it's a cool design. Wouldn't work for me, but if he digs it, great.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 5, 2009)

i'm not digging that at all.


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 5, 2009)

heh, that takes out 70% of the reason i prefer a 7-string, which is that the neck fits my hand better, but keeps the same string spacing...the extra range is more of a bonus for me in all honesty

but hey, if it works for him, hooray, but i don't see that feature being implemented on any production models in the near future


----------



## Ruins (Sep 5, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah I know just a similar concept of removing part of the neck. I don't see how he could patant something thats already been done, if not slightly differently.


not only that but how the fuck he manages to pay for the patent? its fucking ridiculously expensive and if he patent for the hole world and not canda/usa then he must be a millionaire



EliNoPants said:


> heh, that takes out 70% of the reason i prefer a 7-string, which is that the neck fits my hand better, but keeps the same string spacing...the extra range is more of a bonus for me in all honesty
> 
> but hey, if it works for him, hooray, but i don't see that feature being implemented on any production models in the near future


----------



## Asgard222 (Sep 5, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it's pretty cool 

I can understand where he's coming from, if he doesn't use the Low B up there and he feels more comfortable with a smaller neck, why the hell not? He's getting the best of both worlds, I don't see why he's such a 'pussy' for designing a guitar that allows him to play the best he can.


----------



## Johnology (Sep 5, 2009)

He's a shit guitarist, the guitar is shit, and he's clearly trying so hard to be some kind of pioneer when all he has come away with is the turdiest looking guitar with stupid little features like the hockey stock, the jack, etc.

And he's playing through a Marshall MG, for no matter what reason should one of these be played though.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 5, 2009)

Johnology said:


> He's a shit guitarist, the guitar is shit, and he's clearly trying so hard to be some kind of pioneer when all he has come away with is the turdiest looking guitar with stupid little features like the hockey stock, the jack, etc.
> 
> And he's playing through a Marshall MG, for no matter what reason should one of these be played though.


I don't even know where to begin with how stupid this post is.


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 5, 2009)

i find both that and his band horrible..



obviously he doesnt really need to play a 7 if all he does it ride an open b or 1-9?

1 more reason i hate this band.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2009)

damn so much hate 

This idea is kind of neat, I don't really like it too much but I can see how it would make things easier for some people. I do like the angled/straight jack though because a lot of people like straight jacks which are worthless but angled cables don't work with strat jacks.


----------



## walleye (Sep 5, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> damn so much hate
> 
> This idea is kind of neat, I don't really like it too much but I can see how it would make things easier for some people.



yes. and thats where the discussion should end.

just a few things to consider. the guitar is his guitar and not something hes trying to market, so wahtever anyone else thinks about it is irrelevant

basically he took the pros and cons of 7 string guitars, from his point of view, and made a compromise, and hes happy with it. end of story?


----------



## TMM (Sep 5, 2009)

liamh said:


> What a pussy



+1


----------



## walleye (Sep 5, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> obviously he doesnt really need to play a 7 if all he does it ride an open b or 1-9?



by that logic every single person on this forum should sell their 6 string guitars.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 5, 2009)

Why the hell is everyone so offended? Jesus fucking Christ.

It's a cool idea..I think it's pretty nice..nothing I'd get but then again I don't really want a seven, modified or not.

Heaven forbid the guy gets a custom guitar suited to his needs that isn't something this forum can lust over.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 5, 2009)

more power to him.... thats the only positive thing i can about the guitar


----------



## Purist (Sep 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> but then again I don't really want a seven, modified or not.



 you don't know how that makes me feel...especially on ss.org....i'm not gonna be rude tho...


----------



## walleye (Sep 5, 2009)

Purist said:


> you don't know how that makes me feel...especially on ss.org....i'm not gonna be rude tho...



that pretty much sums up all the wrong in this thread.
there is no reason for you to disagree with the needs and wants of other players

why dont we just cut the foreplay and call hendrix a shit guitarist because he didnt play a 7
or why dont we just say "all 7 string players are shit because they dont play 8 strings"
you could also bust into a public school and abuse the students for playing on shortened range pianos instead of the 88 key regular
or you could abuse all sedan drivers for the crime of not driving 8-tonne four wheel drives, just cos.

want me to keep going? im sure i could give you more

by the way i guess im coming off as a real 5 finger death poonch fan here but ive actually never heard of them until this morning


----------



## Purist (Sep 5, 2009)

walleye said:


> that pretty much sums up all the wrong in this thread.
> there is no reason for you to disagree with the needs and wants of other players
> 
> why dont we just cut the foreplay and call hendrix a shit guitarist because he didnt play a 7
> ...



Dude take it easy. I was just implying it was strange that he hangs out on a site called seven string, but he has no intention on getting one. i kept it civil and u just went ahead and made it all worse....ur the one whos opening the can of worms here...Sure...keep goin..on being an ass...others have said more hostile things then i have on this thread...


----------



## walleye (Sep 6, 2009)

Purist said:


> Dude take it easy. I was just implying it was strange that he hangs out on a site called seven string, but he has no intention on getting one. i kept it civil and u just went ahead and made it all worse....ur the one whos opening the can of worms here...Sure...keep goin..on being an ass...others have said more hostile things then i have on this thread...



so youre angry that hes here and doesnt own a 7 ? interesting. maybe we can get a moderator to ban him? just cos?


----------



## Purist (Sep 6, 2009)

walleye said:


> so youre angry that hes here and doesnt own a 7 ? interesting. maybe we can get a moderator to ban him? just cos?



wow, u sure did kept goin..i'm not even gonna bother..everyone has has their own opinions...have fun flinging shit...while ur at it why don't u personally address all those people who called Jason Hook a pussy for having a 6/7 neck? etc. now that was harsh..and on topic...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2009)

give it a rest man


----------



## Bekanor (Sep 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who sees this "innovation" as being totally counter productive?


Adapting to the bigger neck of a 7 and playing leads as such has made my technique that much better. If you're too lazy and, for lack of a better term, shit to adapt your style to a 7, if indeed you want to play 7's, then you should probably not bother. It'd be like cutting out the neck under the E and A strings on a 6 after the 12th fret, not only is it limiting, but it also makes you look like a lazy hack who can't play a normal guitar.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, just listened to one of their songs. Pretty terrible.


----------



## walleye (Sep 6, 2009)

wtf is this
>mod moved a thread into a response section<
forget about it then


----------



## cyril v (Sep 6, 2009)

lots of generalizations there, most of which don't really make any damned sense in the context of your argument (if you can call it that). it just seems that you have a problem with other peoples opinions.

point is... the guy is hillary duffs guitarist. that and their band is kinda terrible. thats enough to make him lowly on most any forum.







where'd that part about 7-string sweeps even come from? i checked the thread like three times... and where is the hate on 6-strings at? I don't see it... most of what you typed is either completely redundant or I'm a little too drunk right now. Who said 6-string players are shit and seven string guitars are better? *Nobody.*

I'm pretty sure most of the negativity had to do with the guitar design being questionable on several aspects, him claiming to own a patent, that and most just don't like him... nothing wrong with having opinions.


----------



## Masadar (Sep 6, 2009)

Yah man settle down. Its just people voicing they're opinion happens all the time around here don't take it so personal nobodys got nothing wrong with you my man


----------



## PnKnG (Sep 6, 2009)

the only person with an attitude problem around her is you, walleye.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 6, 2009)

walleye said:


> personally i hate all guitars with 24 frets because of the difference in neck pickup properties. do i make fun of you? do i accuse you of being metalheads who care only about shredding range and not about clean chords or sometihng stupid? no, i havent yet; i assume you've weighed up the pros and cons and made a decision, a decision based on your musical preferences and your personal choices. i havent the right to comment, and neither do you



Of course you do, and so does everyone else. Hell, you just did. Unfortunately for you this wasn't the place to make it. I'm merging your thread with the other one so that your argument might actually be relevant to something. Odds are someone will have to lock it eventually too, but I'm sure you'll do your best to remain reasonable and constructive.

EDIT: also, no-one bring up that neck pickup shit again, for the love of god


----------



## Ruins (Sep 6, 2009)

no need to ban any one i was just looking to hear your opinion that's all.
i find it good that he is innovative and try new things but his invention is rather pointless for me and apparently for every one else. 
personally i don't see where is the problem to play everything you play on 6 on 7 with the same comfort. kill me but i just don't see where is the problem or the need for something like this nor the weird Parker guitar that Patrick posted.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 6, 2009)

Ruins said:


> no need to ban any one i was just looking to hear your opinion that's all.
> i find it good that he is innovative and try new things but *his invention is rather pointless* for me and apparently for every one else.
> personally i don't see where is the problem to play everything you play on 6 on 7 with the same comfort. kill me but i just don't see where is the problem or the need for something like this nor the weird Parker guitar that Patrick posted.



my thoughts exactly... i don't see why he can't get the neck contoured how he wants (he likes the 6 string feel higher up the neck) and not chop off part of the guitar. i'm just not seeing the advantages.

also, i couldn't find anything on the builder either., if anyone has any info, please post it, always nice to learn about new builders.


----------



## Valserp (Sep 6, 2009)

I've seen 6,5 string concepts before and I think it's cool. Wouldn't go for it because of the weirdness factor, but still. The hockey stick is a nice uniqueness touch.

And as far as attitudes go - SS peeps are pretty awesome, that's why I joined even when I had no intention on buying a 7. This forum probably helped my conversion, because it helped me see that instead of having 3 guitars in 3 different tunings, I can just get a 7... And maybe a six in drop-B 
That being said, I've noticed that a lot of people love jumping on the "hate on that" band-wagon now and then, but hey... It's normal and it's harmless


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 6, 2009)

walleye said:


> I think theres a huge problem with attitude in this little community.
> 
> ill start by saying that for whichever style; metal, jazz whatever, nobody actually *needs* 7 strings. Yeah *bitch* *moan* *growl* whatever, its true. The best names in the history of both those genres have proven to succeed without the use of 7s (i guess thats what im basing that on, moving on, thats not the main point here).
> 
> ...



cool story, bro


----------



## Xaios (Sep 6, 2009)

The thing that makes me laugh is how personally some people on both sides of fence are taking both the subject (Mr. FFDP guitarist dude and his not-quite-7-string guitar) and the discussion so freaking seriously.

For the love of God, why is this worth getting offended over? You've got some people calling this guy a tool for 'demeaning and lessening the 7 string' somehow (which is a whole nother realm of stupidity in itself, but we shant go there), and then you've got people getting offended because these other people are clearly jackasses, and then the first people are getting offended back because the people calling them jackasses are jackasses themselves.

How about this. You're all jackasses.

The only person in this thread to have maintained his dignity completely (not me, because at this point I've willingly dragged myself in too) is Jason Hook. Judging by the video, he seems like a down to earth kinda guy with good humor and a good sense of what he wants. Don't like it? Too bad. You're not being forced to use it, or even look at it for that matter, so go find something to complain about that's actually relevant. Don't like that someone else is vocal about not liking it? Too bad too. It's the INTERNET for goodness sake, it's CHALKED FUCKING FULL of people to disagree with regarding issues that actually matter.

Healthy discussion is one thing, but somehow this thread became a matter of personal importance to some people the moment it appeared, which is just plain silly.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 6, 2009)

Xaios said:


> The thing that makes me laugh is how personally some people on both sides of fence are taking both the subject (Mr. FFDP guitarist dude and his not-quite-7-string guitar) and the discussion so freaking seriously.
> 
> For the love of God, why is this worth getting offended over? You've got some people calling this guy a tool for 'demeaning and lessening the 7 string' somehow (which is a whole nother realm of stupidity in itself, but we shant go there), and then you've got people getting offended because these other people are clearly jackasses, and then the first people are getting offended back because the people calling them jackasses are jackasses themselves.
> 
> ...



I think you're painting everyone with the same brush. I'm not offended by it; I just think it's kind of silly and not something I would want. I suppose the only thing that "offends" me was his snarky comment about "I have the copyright, so if you want to make it, too bad." Just seems pretty petty. And I imagine many people feel the same way... not offended or taking anything personally, but just think it's a pretty undesirable guitar.

Anyway I think you're kind of blowing things out of proportion, as is walleye...


----------



## walleye (Sep 6, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> Anyway I think you're kind of blowing things out of proportion, as is walleye...



that message wasnt meant to be in this thread. it was meant to be a new thread, a mod moved it, and so of course it was out of proportion.



cyril v said:


> where'd that part about 7-string sweeps even come from? i checked the thread like three times...



yeah
i agree. the mod shouldnt have moved it into this thread, its not related to the thread at all


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 6, 2009)

You wrote a big spiel directly referencing this thread that basically expands on comments you'd made here so I don't see how it warrants its own thread, especially as this isn't the sub-forum for it. For what it's worth, I do think you are overreacting at comments made totally off the cuff, and you're not the only one. Sheesh.


----------



## walleye (Sep 6, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> You wrote a big spiel directly referencing this thread that basically expands on comments you'd made here so I don't see how it warrants its own thread, especially as this isn't the sub-forum for it. For what it's worth, I do think you are overreacting at comments made totally off the cuff, and you're not the only one. Sheesh.



well it isnt warranted to be in this thread because i bring up other points.
it just looks stupid in this thread. maybe just close the thread next time? whatever i dont care. people arent going to change, and definitely not by an internet rant, it was a waste of time anyway


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 6, 2009)

What happened to this thread while I was gone? Criminy. I don't understand these heated reactions. If you don't like the design, fine (I don't care for it much myself), but this isn't a production guitar that he's trying to have made and trying to make you buy. It's a one-off custom that he had made for his own personal use, because he wants the extra range of a 7-string with the comfort of a 6-string on the higher frets. That makes perfect sense to me, so whether or not he's a master of shred, and whether or not his music is even any good, I think the design is justifiable. I'd imagine there probably is a fair number of people who would like something like that for the same reasons, anyway. If my hands couldn't take a 7-string neck so well, I'd be wondering where I could get one. It's silly to feel so strongly against a niche instrument, especially on a forum built entirely around a niche instrument. Or maybe some people see it on some level as some kind of betrayal against our niche instrument. That's silly, too. Similarly, who cares if someone on this forum doesn't own, or even want, a 7-string guitar? That's the theme of the site, but it's not a rule, and it's not the only reason to be here. There is more of a wealth of information of all kinds of guitar related stuff here than on any other forum I've posted on, and this forum is full of some of the coolest people you'll ever meet on the internet... or at least it used to be. I'm sick of all the petty bickering. I'm sick of people talking shit about things they know nothing about or that were built to suit someone else. I'm just not amused with the ever increasing lack of common sense, common decency, and civility. Sorry about the rant, and it encompasses things well beyond this thread, but I'm just tired of seeing one of my favorite forums devolve from one of the best examples of what an internet forum should be into Harmony Central with a cooler UI. Mods, feel free to delete this post if you deem it necessary. I'm going to shut up and go call a waaaahmbulance now.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 6, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I don't understand these heated reactions.



And then you proceed to write a diatribe of your own


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm talking about heated reactions to a piece of gear, dude.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 6, 2009)

Tom's right. While I may be new here as an active user, I've always found great info on SS.org, and most definitely not limited to seven stringers.

Do I feel the guitar in question is useless as far as my playing style is concerned? Yes, I do. I like the extra range in the upper register, so that thing doesn't work for me. If the guy digs it, fine! It's not like he just made a YouTube video named "SS.org twats, this is what you should be using".

So, basically, a lot of us will find the guitar horrible and useless, which is fine, but the argument is already way out of proportion because not only the guitar is shit, but also he's shit, the band's shit, and countless generations before him are shit as well for allowing The Man Who Betrayed The Sevenstring to live... 

Jokes aside, I'd really hate if this forum was to go down the path of 7-string cork-sniffery, which is not the type of vibe that led me to become a part of the community in the first place. Especially because that would force me to assume, given how many 6's I own, that I'm 28 / 3 gay.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 6, 2009)

Apophis said:


> useless idea imo with that 6/7 neck



+1000

What the hell? 2:18 he just proved that the shaved part of the neck is pointless, it helps in no way, at all.

And also...

Fuck you buddy, why the fuck would I want to steal the most useless patent in the world?

You can't play on the B string past the 7th fret if you ever get the fuck over yourself and decide you might want to, and his reason for shaving the bass side of the neck shaved is redundant, if you're playing with your thumb over the side of the fingerboard, you're a fucktard.

/rant.


----------



## Ruins (Sep 6, 2009)

i think i got my answer by now if any one has anything else to add to the topic please do otherwise mods please



this thread


----------



## thesimo (Sep 6, 2009)

im never going to get back the time i spent reading this thread 

LMAO @ teh xkcd though


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 6, 2009)

I like the idea.

If he never goes passed the 6th fret and has no desire, feels better to him and makes him happy then fine. Better than stuck up people whining about how his custom instrument doesn't suit them. Get the fuck over yourselves.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't seen any condemnation of this guitar that's nearly as heated (or as long-winded) as the posts coming from people telling them to calm down. It's like people were so busy trying to pre-empt the argument that they actually started it. Either way, this shit is painful to read. Locke'd.


----------

